# Choosing mobile (cell)phone package



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I need to renew my mobile phone subscription in the next 2 months. I mentioned this to my bf, suggesting that I get the same phone as he. I told him because then he can show me how to use it. I would also know how to use his as well.

Now I'm thinking, we might as get a package where our phone accounts are linked and we have access to the collective bill. 

can anyone mention which service providers offer those packages? Don't be afraid to mention one you know of as I'm sure the most of the same companies that provide to the US do so to the UK. I know I'll have to do my own follow up research.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I believe adding an additional line to an existing plan is $9.99 US dollars per month. This is not including the phone itself.

My husband just added me to his plan yesterday. We are talking about adding texting for an extra $10 US dollars a month if he gets his promotion. We will eventually add our children. We currently have 700 minutes. I use my phone as an emergency only when I leave the house. The texting for $10.00 US dollars unlimited we will use between our children while they are at the neighbors. It's hard getting a hold of them due to being outside. Where we live, the houses are spread apart by acres and acres of land. Without texting we pay roughly $80.00 through Verizon. Expensive, but it's what our extended family has and it's free talking mobile to mobile.

We do not use the phones provided by the company. My BIL is always giving us rarely used phones from his workplace that were going to be thrown out.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I know Verizon, AT&T and Sprint have the family plans here in the US. As stated above, Verizon has the add a line option for $9.99/month. AT&T does as well, and I'm pretty sure Sprint does too.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

at&t sucks azz, in the bad way of course


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> at&t sucks azz, in the bad way of course


Well, we had Verizon here... but no signal in the middle of nowhere. For what we wanted, AT&T was the best/only real option.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Well, we had Verizon here... but no signal in the middle of nowhere. For what we wanted, AT&T was the best/only real option.


their customer service sucks, again the bad way, and you have to constantly screen your bill for them over charging.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> at&t sucks azz, in the bad way of course


I think it depends on where you are.

I`m always hearing how bad ATT is with dropped calls and connectivity but I`ve had it in my area for a year now and it`s been better than the two previous companies I used.

It`s been pretty much perfect actually.

I was hesitant to go the ATT route though because of the complaints about the problems you mention.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i just use cheap azz cricket.
$60 a month for unlimited everything.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i just use cheap azz cricket.
> $60 a month for unlimited everything.


Our kid had a cheapo pay as you go Tracphone for the longest time.

The irony is my wife`s android smartphone on metropcs got such crappy reception she was always borrowing the kids phone to make calls.

Pissed her off constantly.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

im waiting on this one to open up

republic wireless - The Mobile Network that Runs on Freedom


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i just use cheap azz cricket.
> $60 a month for unlimited everything.


Same here. Hubby had Verizon for years... And was paying $100 plus a month... Had to count minutes, pay-per-text, no internet... Etc.

I finally convinced him to let me add him to my plan, and now we pay $113 a month for both phones to have unlimited everything and internet.

I also want to mention that my phone worked through southern NM into AZ last year during a road trip, no problems.

My mom kept calling and asking if we were okay.  Darn Cricket! They just have to keep improving... LoL!

(Note: with Cricket, you do not get the lists of numbers called/received/missed - or text counts... And very often, since the bill is prepaid, they text it to you instead of sending you a paper bill... Very eco-friendly) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> im waiting on this one to open up
> 
> republic wireless - The Mobile Network that Runs on Freedom


That`s gonna piss AT&T off.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

tacoma said:


> That`s gonna piss AT&T off.


i think its goinr to pisss evrybodys off.

and they are talking that if things go as planned they may beable to drop the price a little from whaty they have psoted.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

tacoma said:


> That`s gonna piss AT&T off.


No kidding! This sounds really good!


----------

